# Realistic Mortal Kombat



## Balrog (Jul 1, 2014)

For my martial arts friends, enjoy!


----------



## donald1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Haha,  i remember that game, i haven't played it since they had those really big boxes the size of refrigerators (whatever there called)  i remember playing the game and watching him pulling the head and spine out.  The realistic version was funny.


----------

